# Portugal trip. live to Ride...



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Decided to go somewhere brand new this winter into the new year for 3 weeks with young family. 

We ride and surf.

As of now, we know nothing of the riding, we plan to find some wheels from a shop or wherever and was hoping for some knowledge on the prime riding spots or guides.

Would prefer some of the advanced riding, the wife maybe more scenic perhaps.

Does Portugal have the goods?

Keeping it low key but thought I'd reach out here for some help.


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

My friends and I visited Portugal to ride from the US at the beginning of September. We hired WeRide.pt to guide us, bunch of cool guys that I highly recommend... 1st riding spot was Terras de Bouro in the North, then Lousa in the middle and finally Sintra near Lisbon in the south. We like Enduro riding and Portugal delivers (Lousa is famous for its World Cup DH course). Since you are staying there for that long, you might also want to check out Madeira... Portuguese island off the coast that has really great enduro riding... unfortunately, we did not have time to go.

One of the coolest rides was the ebike ride with WeRide.pt through Lisbon. You see a bunch of the sights plus hit some awesome singletrack.

Awesome value in comparison to other European countries and the food was really good! Probably my favorite European country I've visited so far due to the relaxed culture, beautiful architecture, good food, good value and California like weather!

I've just started creating some YouTube videos of the riding there....
Snapshot video: 



Terras de Bouro riding video:


----------

